# 3570K vs 8600K New computer...



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I would do it bro.

You already got an awesome video card, that's half the cost right there.

Only thing I would suggest is spend a little more on ram. I would go to 32gb. Then you would have an awesome gaming machine. Just me though.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I have 32GB already... but 16gb will suffice for awhile... Afterall, it is RARE as in, I think only once in 5 years, I have ran out of ram.

Windows 10 isnt in my future tho LOL


----------



## danomac (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, what are you doing that uses so much memory? Gaming? I doubt my PC could run games now... my video card is only a 660GTX.

My computer is a custom build from 2008. It had a nice processor for the time, a QX9650 coupled with 8GB of RAM. (At the time, that was crazy expensive BTW.)

I just checked and I've got Firefox with 20 tabs open, and I'm only using 1.5GB of the memory I have.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I fail to see the need to replace the board on a 5 year old computer.

If intel it can probably take a older version of the quad core i7 - would have to buy on ebay.

Should be able to handle everything.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I dont like second hand CPU's... The cheapest i7 I have found for my board is $400... for that, I can get a top of the line 8600K for $50 less.

Actually, I dont like second hand anything PC related... and after Ebay deleted my 500+ 99.9% positive feedback account... and then gave it to someone else?

Ebay can blow me.

Best part, they did it while i was MOVING!!! So i no longer do 'ebay'

If I get a new case, (which I might do) total comes to $700 for CPU, ram, SSD, mobo, case... I have the PSU...

I am moving away from internal drives, as I can get 8TB externals for $170 at best buy...

I run two browsers... chrome and firefox... I also often run VLC for the random movie/tv show... virtual machines for my older games that dont work on win7... and I play around on windows 10 on occasion... however I am not moving to that OS...

I play games on top of that... my 3570k can keep up, but i am a bit worried over the 370 win7 drivers becoming obsolete... so I am in a bit of a crunch.... Plus, im pushing year 6 on my current setup


----------



## danomac (Sep 2, 2010)

Personally, for me, I'm waiting until new processors come out that aren't affected by Spectre/Meltdown. This probably mean until mid-2019 for me. 

This computer I'm typing on turned 10 years old last month. I have a newer laptop though (bought last year) so even if something happens to this thing I have something to tide me by until I figure out what I want to order.


----------



## monkeyfarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

I wouldn't bother building a new PC. There are way too many used PCs available that are very fast still at a fraction of the price of a new one or building one. I have a HP Z220 ir 3570 workstation I bought online for $200. It came with Windows 7 which I upgraded to Win 10. All I ended up doing was adding a video card, swapped out hard drive with SSD and upgraded from 4GB to 8GB of RAM.

The system is very stable, super quiet and does very well on benchmarks, almost as good as brand new CPUs just not as power efficient. I looked primarily at single thread benchmark as it is the safest benchmark as all programs are able to do single threaded operation. https://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.40GHz&id=827


----------



## danomac (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't buy OEM computers, new or used. Too many bad experiences with not being able to repair them with standard parts.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been building my own Computers since 1994. Own my own Computer Network Business. Built a couple of thousand workstations, at least.
Please understand that Windows 7 is done. And here is why:

As soon as you assembled your new Computer, and finished loading Windows, you get online for your Updates.
Since Win 7 came out in 2009, there are tons of updates.

All of a sudden, after just a few updates, you'll get this window coming up:

"Unsupported Hardware!

Your PC uses a processor that isn't supported on this version of Windows and you won't receive updates"

So basically, even though Microsoft supports Win7 until 2020, with the new CPU's and Motherboards out there, you are forced to install Windows 10.
Sux, doesn't it?

Obviously, there are Registry hacks to get around this, and you'll get your Windows updates again, but any new update can ruin that and you have to apply the hack again.

My take on this:

Get used to Windows 10, it's really not so bad at all, once you got "Classic Start" installed it looks very much like Windows 7 again, with all those Tiles gone and Cortana banned.
I always use a local account when installing Windows, btw.

One more thing:
I built a lot of Gamers in my Career and Folks are spending tons of money on those High end Video cards...Some Folks now use them to Bitcoin.
But here at Home I have a XBox one S and play Games at 4K and the entire Console was $300.
I can't even buy a decent Video Adapter for $300. A good Gaming machine these Days will set you back some cool $1500, and the Sky is the limit on High End Gamers or 3D Workstation.
My 2 cents.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I will switch to linux before ever considering running windows 10 spyware.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes it will be good solution for the next 3-4 years at least.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> I have been building my own Computers since 1994. Own my own Computer Network Business. Built a couple of thousand workstations, at least.
> Please understand that Windows 7 is done. And here is why:
> 
> As soon as you assembled your new Computer, and finished loading Windows, you get online for your Updates.
> ...


How do you get to $1500? I can do the entire box for under $800.

With a pretty bad ass set up...

I did manage to get all the windows 7 drivers... Ill run 7 as long as I can... win10 is a disaster... this idea of handing over your personal information to a company that will exploit it to the highest bidder is not a good thing. Sadly a lot of people dont respect their right to privacy.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

That Guy said:


> How do you get to $1500? I can do the entire box for under $800.
> 
> With a pretty bad ass set up...
> 
> I did manage to get all the windows 7 drivers... Ill run 7 as long as I can... win10 is a disaster... this idea of handing over your personal information to a company that will exploit it to the highest bidder is not a good thing. Sadly a lot of people dont respect their right to privacy.


If you can build a true 4K Gaming computer with HDR for under $800, then go ahead.
:vs_laugh:

I built many of those Gamers, and you'll need at least $1200-$1500 to run those Games at their highest resolution and max frame-rates.
But whatever.
I guess my my 25 year+ experience don't matter. There are always Folks who know it all better.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

oh, forgot one thing:

You mentioned the 1080GTX, which you are planning to use...now where would you get a Card like this for under $450?

Also, you said 32 GB memory...where to get under $250?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds like a cool build. I am still running my ~6 year old Core i7-920 overclocked to about 3.8 GHz with 12 GB RAM. I'd like to build something new but just don't need anything more powerful... yet. Is it just me or are the software demands not escalating so fast these days?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> oh, forgot one thing:
> 
> You mentioned the 1080GTX, which you are planning to use...now where would you get a Card like this for under $450?
> 
> Also, you said 32 GB memory...where to get under $250?


Already have a 1080.... I have the monitors, keyboard, mouse, speakers... hard drives, case....PSU....

So ill need ram, cpu, motherboard...


----------

